# My Peruvian Angels



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi all,

some pics of my beautiful Peruvian Angelfish 

What do you think?




























Ronny.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

Beautiful angels =D> ..... got a full tank shot?


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Brant 

Here's a couple of pics when I first set it up...
The angels aren't in the tank at the time the pics were taken but the tank looks the same.




























There's some vids here to 

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_t ... e_uploaded


----------



## star rider (Mar 20, 2006)

impressive finnage

:thumb:


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi there... Love the vids.. You are sooo lucky to have such large tanks and such beautiful fish.. Love the angels and the geos :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: .. I have a smaller version of angels and orangehead geos combined in a 4x2x2... about 1/2 your size and love the combo.. How long have you had the combo setup??? Any issues.. Thanks for sharing. Sue


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Sue,

I noticed you like your geos, and thanks for the compliments 

That tank hs been set up for around a month now and I haven't had any issues(touch wood) 
Most of the fish have beautiful long extensions and theyve stayed that way as they tend to keep to themselves.

I recently sold some of the G. Brachybranchus and aquired some mroe Columbians. But I'm confident they'll be ok to.

When I first got the angels, they were actually with some orange heads and it was basicaly the same as now, they just kept away fom each other and I never had any problems with them.

The only reason I shifted them was because I got more angels and felt they needed to be in a bigger tank.

Have you had any issues with yours?

Ronny.


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi again Ronny..
Sooo you noticed I like geos huh... gee who would have thought it :lol: :lol: :lol: ... Yes they and discus are my favorites.. 
I've had the geo/angel tank set up for about 7 months now... but everyone started as babies... the angels were mostly dime or smaller size (6) and the orangeheads (6) I got from Ed were about 1 1/2.. Now the angels are all bigger than siver dollar bodies and the largest orangehead is about 3 1/2+ with beautiful orange head and colorful fins.. the smallest is about 2 1/2+ inches.. Since they were all from the same spawn, I think the smaller are females..
You are right the groups mostly ignore each other.. Now that the angels are becoming teenagers they try and bully the orangeheads once in a while but that's to be expected I guess.. It's just now that everyone is starting to feel their oats so we will see how it goes... while I really like the combo.. it is after all is said and done an orangehead tank with angels not the other way around.. The orangeheads get to stay regardless of how pretty the marble angels are.. and as the ohs get larger, I may just remove all the angels anyways unless a pair forms and then keep the pair only. with the ohs. My tank is a lot smaller than yours or I would probably be able to keep everyone together and add some others.. At feeding time it is like a shark feeding frenzy.. very little makes it to the bottom of the tank :lol: :lol: There is nothing shy about either group.. they see me anywhere in the room and they are begging like my dogs at the front of the tank :lol: :lol: 
Good luck with your tank and please keep us updated. Sue  
.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, perhaps instead of 'peruvian altums' ... we should call them sailfin angels. Reminds me of a sailfin tang. Sweet. :thumb:


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Those fish don't look like any Peruvian angel I have ever seen. That wide dorsal is the giveaway. There is a strain of bluish plantinums (the name escapes me) that feature the broad dorsal. That dorsal would be a guarantee of losing a show once upon a time. The reason I say it doesn't look like a Peruvian, is they are missing the notch above the mouth. They look like tank developed specimens.
Still, they sre striking fish and appear to be of good quality.


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

Sue: My tanks in a way is the same as yours as it's a geo tank with angels lol.

I was actually thinking of getting a tank made just for them, not as long but a bit taller.
The angels I have are only a couple of months old so it'll be a while before they act like teens but by that stage my geos will be ALOT biger than they are, the columbains should reach a size of 12 inches  
I'll post more pics every now and then to keep you updated 

Dwarfpike & Bill:

That dorsal is what caught my eye, I'd never seen an angel with a dorsal like it.
They are still quite young (4months?) so it may change as they grow...
The ones I have are F4, the guy breeding them had the original WC which he acquired in 1999/2000.
Since then he has been breeding them and keeping them pure.
However, he did mention they look alot differant to the parents as the orange/red colours the WCs had has diminished as the generations went on. It's still visible but only on some of them in certain light. I'm hoping that increases as they grow in my tank parameters.
One thing I dont like much about them is the line through the eye, on some of them it doesn't line up like the ones pictured, but I'm hoping that's a juvie thing to?

Also Bill, what did you mean by the "notch above the mouths.
Were you reffering to the upturned nose?


----------



## stephen_australia (Nov 8, 2007)

Beautiful fish Ronny, i love earth eaters.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Peruvians generally have a notch similar to Altums between the mouth and forehead (rather than a straight line from top of head to mouth). It is not usually as pronounced as on the Altum, but it is the reason they are sometimes called "Peruvian Altums".


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

True, but when young they don't show it. Even true altums barely show it as juvy's, at least from the various pics I've seen. Only seen adult altums in person though.


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

Ah I thought that's what you meant 

Yeah, I think it's cos they're still quite young, they dont show it so much but I do have a few that are starting show it.

I'll try to get a pic of a couple of em.

The parents of these fish have it and it's quite noticeable but not as much the altum nose.

Stay tuned for more pics opcorn: lol


----------



## ken kennedy (Apr 15, 2009)

Ronny_M said:


> Hi all,
> 
> some pics of my beautiful Peruvian Angelfish
> 
> ...


Hi Ronny,

It is indeed beautiful! Just saw your video of F4 Peruvians 



 and it appears that all of them have long wide dorsal fins.

I've seen pics of other wild angels with wide dorsal fins, with branching fin rays, a juvenile and adult Altum and an adult Manacapuru.

I have wide fin angels as well but they are domestics http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grVtwRBa ... re=related wish i could get some wilds with wide fins like yours.

Thanks for sharing.
Ken


----------



## blue acara (Aug 8, 2006)

amazing finnage indeed, stunning tank too. I also recently bought some 'peruvian altums' which are clearly scalare. They dont have the amazing dorsal like yours. 
2 pics


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

Cheers Guys,

Ken, my angels have nothing on yours when it comes to dorsal width lol they are nice looking angels. Haven't seen any in Aust like that =D> 
Where abouts in the Philippines are you, I'm from Manilla 

Blue acare, your angels look like they are a good size, I like hte barring on yours too, very nice and dark. Can we see some more pics of your tank?
The wood in there looks awesome, nice mangrove look to it =D>

Cheers
Ronny.

Ps, I haven't forgotten about getting some pics of the up turned nose, just haven't had much time to do it lately but they are geting bigger and are starting to show it more now  
Will get pics eventually lol.


----------



## ken kennedy (Apr 15, 2009)

Ronny_M said:


> Cheers Guys,
> 
> Ken, my angels have nothing on yours when it comes to dorsal width lol they are nice looking angels. Haven't seen any in Aust like that =D>
> Where abouts in the Philippines are you, I'm from Manilla


Hi Ronny,

I live near the Manila International airport. I hope you get to breed your Peruvians. They are three generations inbred already though. Too much inbreeding is bad.

If you are in the US or here in the Philippines, many will be interested to acquire offsprings of your Peruvians.

Cheers,
Ken


----------



## TeteRouge (Feb 15, 2009)

ken kennedy said:


> Ronny_M said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Guys,
> ...


Hi Ronny,

Your Peruvians are indeed beauties, and praise and advice from Ken Kennedy is very valuable indeed. Ken is highly respected in the Angelfish community. For those who aren't familiar with his work, just check this out: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/.

I don't mean to hijack  , just put in a context. When the time comes to upgrade my tank, I'll be hard pressed to decide between Peruvians such as yours, or Pinoy Blues. Thanks for showing us and keep the updates coming! For us relative newcomers, its good to know there is a whole world beyond the LFS :thumb:

Dana


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Dana,

I have recently seen some of Kens work and I must say Im very impressed with some of his Angels :thumb:

The Peruvians I currently have are the first angels I've really been into.

I'm more of a natural fish admirer which is why I sought after pure/natural scalare.

The next type I would like to keep is the Altum, not common in Aust :drooling:

Unfortunately Ken, I'm not sure on how to get fish over to the US or Philippines other wise I wouldn't mind donating a few to go towards your work :wink:

If you know of a way and wouldn't mind organising it, I'd be happy to box em up for you....


----------

